# Male lifting leg issues???



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

No, I did not get a male puppy, my mo- in -law has a male Malt that began lifting his leg after he learned he could. He does it everywhere peeing on everything even if it is a drop. Do all male dogs go through this and is this one more step in training? If so maybe I am glad I have a female? 

Thanks for the advice that I can pass on to my Mo.-in-law.

Liz


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

ive been meaning to ask something related to this also.. Otis doesnt lift his legs up to pee.. he's six months old.. when do they start? is there something wrong with him?!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Is your mother-in-law's Maltese neutered? Unneutered males will mark. Neutered males will also mark if they are neutered too late (after 6 months) and have already started the habit. Sometimes neutering will stop the habit, sometimes not.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> ive been meaning to ask something related to this also.. Otis doesnt lift his legs up to pee.. he's six months old.. when do they start? is there something wrong with him?!![/B]


Nope there is nothing wrong with him, have you had him neutered yet? I would have him done now if not, and he may never lift his leg. Some start younger and some later but if you don't want it in the house neutering is a good way to help if done before they start.
Scooby was lifting his leg outside occasionally at 4 months, but he was neutered at 6 and has never done it in the house, but he sure does when out on a walk. I might add too that he doesn't even lift in his own yard.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Harley is a lifter - always has been, unfortunately always will be, he was neutered late, due to me waiting & waiting & waiting (too long) for his testies to drop ... they never did & his surgery didn't happen until he was over 12 months - bad mummy!

Sorry, I can't offer any advice, I think it's just one of those things ....


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Neuter him.

I treat it as a housetraining issue and have had many intact males in my house who live happily. We have a place outside that is ok to mark and that's it. No leg lifting anywhere else. Soda will life outside in the ok place and squats on his pee pad.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Linus marks up a storm on walks, and he was neutered at 5 months. He's never lifted his leg in the house, and when he still squats when he potties. Sometimes he'll lean forward, and slightly lift a leg, but he squats I'd say 90% of the time. 
When we go on walks I let him mark away for the first few minutes, then we practice the 'heel' command, and it really helps him focus. And we don't have to stop for him to pee every 5 feet!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nemo was neutered at 7 months!! 2 days , 2 days before his surgery he marked 2x in the house, after his surgery it never happened again ever, so I don't know why, but thank God it stopped









Andrea~


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Catcher only marks outside also. He was neutered at almost 6 months and had never started marking. He squated in and out until he was about a year old and then he started marking outside in the patio area where he and Kallie go potty when outside. Inside he sometimes lifts his leg on the pad and other times squats... But when he lifts his leg he doesn't aim at anything other than the pad. 

You've gotten some great advice from the folks here... I hope it helps in your Mom's situation.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie was neutered at 7 months. He has always lifted his leg outside, and likes to mark evry vertical object.
He has never marked inside. He seems to understand it not allowed inside, although he did try to mark inside PetSmart on his first trip there. 

"Hey mom, everyone else was doing it at PetSmart







"


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Indy is a leg lifter







he does not mark though and never has. He started lifting his leg to go potty when he was 4 months old, he never misses the pad when he lifts his leg, he doesn't even lift it very high







so it hasn't been a problem for us, also he doesn't do it every time he goes potty. I almost forgot to say he is neutered.


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

Nope, my mom has not had him neutered yet. Thank you for all the great info. maybe neutering will fix it.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey has been lifting his right leg since he was a little puppy. he has never done it inside the house but he does it on his pee pads and trees and bushes. I think it's normal for outside.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

Fenway was neutered pretty young and he has never lifted his leg nor marked. However, He is the only animal (besides wild animals) to 'go' on our property, and I am not sure if this matters with the 'marking' Also, when we go for walks, I don't let him sniff around. I tell him when he can go, usually before and after our walk, and he can sniff then, but I really don't let him stop and check out everything, we just exercise. He is only 10 months, so I am not sure if he will still develop these habits.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Morgan didn't lift his leg for a good year when he went potty. Guess he was just comfy doing it without lifting. OI know the first few times he tried, he almost fell over! lol

I dunno if lifting a leg on everything is a "male thing". I have two male dogs and one female and the female tends to do it more. Morgan does it at my brother's house and my sister's house. My brother has three dogs and my sister has four so I am thinking it is more of a territorial issue than anything cuz they "remark" where their dogs go. At home, it is my little female rat terrier who lifts her leg on everything, course it could also be that she is still young, (she just turned a year), and is still on the last strings of potty training, dunno......


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

There is a big difference between marking and lifting the leg to pee. Lifting the leg to pee is natural, it keeps the pee off of them! Wilson will sometimes lift his leg so high its a wonder he doesn't fall right over! (It's very cute)

Wilson "marks" when we go on walks- I think it's perfectly natural and not harmful at all. The only time I would see it as an issue is if it was done in the house, or if he was attempting to mark over Molly's urine. He does neither, so I think he is just doing what he knows to do. 

Also- I have known plenty of females who mark. It's not strictly a male thing.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

Jack started lifting his leg at about 1 1/2 years old. He was neutered at 6 months. Anyway, he uses both pads and goes outside. To take care of the inside problem, I put the pad against something, in my case it is freezer in my laundry room. I take a piece of packaging tape and tape it to the side of the freezer so that it drapes down to the floor and then goes flat. This was he lifts his leg against the pad covered freezer and goes that way. Any dribbles run down to the flat section. This has worked great for me and every day I tape up a new pad.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I've heard of using an empty gallon milk container filled with enough kitty litter to weight it down, then taping the pad around that.

What you do for your boys!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Sorry if I'm repeating something already posted I didn't read all your responses. 

Marking needs to be treated the same way you would when you are housebreaking.... keep the pup confined and close at hand so that you can make sure he "goes" in the right spot. If he is un neutered and has been in the habit of marking for some time you may have your hands full, neutering alone won't stop it. Lots of trips outside, praise him for peeing in the appropriate place and most importantly don't allow him free reign until you have it under control. You'll need an enzyme cleaner to clean any placed that he has marked. 

Marg suggestion about the milk bottle covered with a pad is certainly unique, I never thought of that!!! I'd give it a try. Then praise praise praise!!!!

Ty is an avid marker, OUTSIDE, he'll stop to pee on every rock or blade of grass he passes. But he knows that inside it's not acceptable (well, most of the time he knows







)


----------

